# Ice-Out Piglets Today



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

There was plenty of ice left on this small public lake in Fairfield County today. And although I was hopeful to catch 'em, I didn't expect much since the 'Ice-Out' bite can be pretty tough. But I managed to catch a couple of piglets on a 1/4oz. Venom Lures Bass jig tipped with an #101 Uncle Josh Spinning Frog.
The wind was perfect for me to set up a slow drift and cover the areas I wanted to fish. I only had two hits/bites this evening. And I was lucky enough to get 'em in.

Good luck everybody! *Wear your life jackets until the water warms up.*


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job buddy. Another day and that bothersome Ice should be gone.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Great work my man!!


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Catch them back to back? How do you have both fish in hands?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Earthworms said:


> Catch them back to back? How do you have both fish in hands?


Kept healthy in live-keep/cooler. Then released after picture. Why do you ask? 

CPR... Catch-Photo-Realease


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice, Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice work on the pigs!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great work at getting some to hit. Nothing new.lol congrats


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Great catchin JnP! I always felt those days where you get only one or two bites, but either, or both are nice fish are special. One will make the trip. Two is the icing! Congrats!


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

I thought you caught them back to back. I don't see many on bank with live well this early in year.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice fish! Way to shake off the end of this long winter!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

*Thanks guys! *
Again I was hopeful, but wasn't expecting much. So I was pretty thrilled. 




Earthworms said:


> I thought you caught them back to back. I don't see many on bank with live well this early in year.


I wasn't fishing from shore.

Here is verbiage from my original post: The wind was perfect for me to set up a slow drift and cover the areas I wanted to fish.

I was fishing alone. And I asked a shoreline angler to take the pic. And I stood at an angle so it wouldn't divulge the specific (under 100-acre) location. Take care.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

JignPig Guide said:


> *Thanks guys! *
> Again I was hopeful, but wasn't expecting much. So I was pretty thrilled.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I missed that part. I thought you were drifting earthworms under a bobber


----------



## Jeff25 (Apr 5, 2014)

What lake was this?


----------



## Certified106 (Mar 17, 2014)

Awesome fish! I have been out twice and barely had a nibble. I think I need to book a trip with you lol


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

ha ha classic springtime ogf thread. nice job JNP. heres a question how deep were they holding?


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

What color would you say the water where you were fishing was??? Stained? Great job btw!!!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

To complete this thread, I will suggest that you hold those fish properly!!! You may injure them, don't you know!!!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Jeff25 said:


> What lake was this?


Haha! Just wait for his answer! Great job on your catches JignPig!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice fish & I recognize that lake which is just a hop and skip from me.


----------



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

Jeff25 said:


> What lake was this?


Looks like Erie.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Snyd said:


> Nice fish & I recognize that lake which is just a hop and skip from me.


Your all mistaken. JnP has photoshopped himself at a local lake. Those are actually Florida Bass. You aint fooling me JnP! 

BTW, went to Buckeye Outdoors (Vancesoutdoors) to pick up some Pork trailers and they dont sell them and have no plans to. .


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Dovans said:


> Your all mistaken. JnP has photoshopped himself at a local lake. Those are actually Florida Bass. You aint fooling me JnP!
> 
> BTW, went to Buckeye Outdoors (Vancesoutdoors) to pick up some Pork trailers and they dont sell them and have no plans to. .


Ha Ha Dovans. 
The Uncle Josh products are more popular/prevalent in the upper Mid-West. I have a link on my www.JignPig.net website. You'll be able to order them from there. These (pictured in this post) were caught on the #101 Spinning Frogs.
Here's a hint. Any color will work... As long as it's black.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

That's the way to start the season. . . and not just one, a pair!!! Way to go.


----------



## Buck740 (Mar 5, 2014)

Nice fish man


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Haha Joshy,you are so correct man. Funny ass thread. Some great answers.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice catches! Wonder what the guy who called you a chimp who catches pond Bass hooked into so far this year


----------



## ShakyHead (May 21, 2014)

Damn the ice has barely thawed yet and we already have some smack


----------



## Brownfish89 (Feb 27, 2012)

Good job in this cold water


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice chunky fish!


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice write-up. Just wondering what FOW you found the fish in. Can't wait to get some pigs like those.


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hmmmm looks very familiar


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

JignPig Guide said:


> Ha Ha Dovans.
> 
> The Uncle Josh products are more popular/prevalent in the upper Mid-West. I have a link on my www.JignPig.net website. You'll be able to order them from there. These (pictured in this post) were caught on the #101 Spinning Frogs.
> 
> Here's a hint. Any color will work... As long as it's black.



Nice fish Jeff! And I definitely gotta buy some of those


----------

